# Can you print onto vinyl with epson 1400..stickers..decals,ipods



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

hey everyone, so of late ive been thinking about stickers and decals, can i print using a epson 1400 print onto white vinyl, and then make stickers.. or decals.. skins stuff like pics attached...


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

You can , but to make the prints more durable, you have to use an over laminate.


----------



## padi18 (Oct 29, 2008)

yes but use pigment ink with lamination


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

You can, but you have to print on the right vinyl and then you should laminate it. Also a CISS greatly reduces overhead if you'll be printing a lot. Your WF1100 already has pigment ink; I recommend getting a CIS from cobra ink systems. Your wallet will thank you when it's time to buy ink.

I've been using sihl 3988 vinyl to print on from sign warehouse. For laminates I'd get oraguard 200 or 210.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

John....How do you like the Sihl 3988? Can it be removed or is it a pain. Nice thing is you can print with pigment and no laminate needed.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I like it a lot; of the four I tried it's my favorite.
I prefer to laminate for the extra protection, just in case any of the decals are used outdoors. I haven't tried removal, but since the adhesive is described as permanent, it would probably leave residue requiring goo gone or something like that. Mactac makes some nice removable aqueous vinyl, but I'm having a hard time finding a source.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i try it before i used this paper and after i print it i spray UV laminate.
http://www.papilio.com/inkjet%20Mark%20II%20waterslide%20decal%20paper%20media.html

http://www.papilio.com/


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

so after you print your image on the vinyl, which cutter do you use, I have the gcc expert 24, it does not cut registration mark.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I use a Graphtec CE5000-40. Works great.
I tried two papilio printable vinyls (waterproof and soft white waterproof) and they printed great, but they have a yellow tint to them compared to the Sihl 3988. It's not very noticable when small areas of white are in the print, but on prints next to the Sihl 3988 or with areas with a lot of white, it's very noticeable.


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Nitewalker,

How well does the Sihl 3988 hold up? Does it last long outdoors even when laminated?

What type of application would you recommend this vinyl for? Indoor ofr use on fidges, laptops & general stickers etc.. Or is this good for outdoor stickers, such as bumper stickers, small window graphics etc...

Regards,


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

It's a great multi-purpose material, and readily available, but for things like laptops and others, I'd look for something removable, like Mactac JT1858R. The mactac is great and bright white like the 3988, just harder to find. 
The sihl 3988 is very durable; indoor or outdoor decals should last quite a while.
I definitely recommend laminating it.


----------



## ldwade (Feb 18, 2010)

I would like to see the answer for application? do you need a transfer tape or is it a peel and stick when the print and lamination are finished?


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

No application tape needed with printed and cut decals; just peel and stick.


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Can I print on white heat transfer vinly and apply to t-shirts using an Artisan 1430 printer?


----------



## carmspanch (Aug 20, 2015)

used printable vinyl paper with an Epson L120 pigment ink printer. The print wont adhere to the vinyl paper. you can easily erase the print with your fingers. The colors are faded. What's wrong. The paper says, it is printable vinyl sticker paper, size A4. please enlighten me. Thanks


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

There are many types of printable vinyl. Some are for solvent, latex and other types of ink. The only time that happened to me I was given the wrong roll which wasn't compatable with my ink.


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

So if i understand this right, if i have an epson 1430 and i purchase this sticker paper, i need a can of spray to spray over the sticker or decal to keep the ink from running?


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

The spray protects the vinyl from the sun. I had car decals last for over 4 years, and we have very hot, sunny summers here. Same with magnet sign on trucks. Colors are still vivid after 3 years.


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

Where do you purchase your paper?


----------

